# My Cat Must Die!



## Touch Of Death (Mar 10, 2011)

I just turned on my new computer this morning, and I stepped outside with a cup of coffee to ask about a neighbor whom recently had a stroke. I have just come back and my darling cat has ripped five keys of of my laptop. I can handle the occasional phone charger being chewed up, but this is a high dollar item! So far I have squirted her with water and told her to get away from me, but I think death is in order!:dalek:
Sean


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Mar 10, 2011)

I feel your pain, but kitty must live.  Such is life.


----------



## Flying Crane (Mar 10, 2011)

My cat, as a kitten, swallowed a penny.  He did this while in the middle of a series of asthma attacks, which we thought was happening.  Rushed him to animal hospital, he spent the night in an O2 tent, had x-rays the next morning which revealed the penny.  Had it extracted.

Total bill:  $1300.  all that for one penny.

Eight years later and he still is causing trouble.  Nothing like that one, tho.  Gotta love 'em, tho I understand your frustration.

Go easy.  They are still cheaper than children.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 10, 2011)

Flying Crane said:


> My cat, as a kitten, swallowed a penny.  He did this while in the middle of a series of asthma attacks, which we thought was happening.  Rushed him to animal hospital, he spent the night in an O2 tent, had x-rays the next morning which revealed the penny.  Had it extracted.
> 
> Total bill:  $1300.  all that for one penny.
> 
> ...


The only thread that keeps her alive, is that it would cost me another twenty six bucks to get a new cat.
Sean


----------



## granfire (Mar 10, 2011)

Touch Of Death said:


> The only thread that keeps her alive, is that it would cost me another twenty six bucks to get a new cat.
> Sean



ROFLMAO!!!
:lfao:


You just think it only costs 28 bucks...


----------



## Flying Crane (Mar 10, 2011)

granfire said:


> ROFLMAO!!!
> :lfao:
> 
> 
> You just think it only costs 28 bucks...


 
and STILL cheaper than children.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 10, 2011)

Speaking of cats, my neighbor whom had the strokes probably won't be coming back, and he was sort of the Apt. Complex cat whisperer. There are about ten semi-feral cats that are out of their meal ticket. I may help feed a few, but I'm sure their days are now numbered. The guy was a sniper caught in North Vietnam, he spent most of that tour at the Hanoi Hilton. Man, he had some stories to tell, and they are not for the timid.
Sean


----------



## Flying Crane (Mar 10, 2011)

Touch Of Death said:


> Speaking of cats, my neighbor whom had the strokes probably won't be coming back, and he was sort of the Apt. Complex cat whisperer. There are about ten semi-feral cats that are out of their meal ticket. I may help feed a few, but I'm sure their days are now numbered. The guy was a sniper caught in North Vietnam, he spent most of that tour at the Hanoi Hilton. Man, he had some stories to tell, and they are not for the timid.
> Sean


 
sorry to hear about your neighbor.

as far as feral cats go...I've got a colony living in my back yard and the adjoining yards.  There are at least a dozen and a half that I know of, and quite likely more.  I've been working with the local SPCA chapter to trap them and have them spay/neutered and given basic shots and health assessment.  Unfortunately had to have one euthanized yesterday, he was FIV positive and had numerous health issues that were affecting his life.  As a non-handle-able feral it was impossible to realistically nurse him to a point of health that would justify the medical treatment.  He was my first casualty, I've had five others successfully treated and released, and verified four others that have already been taken care of.

My local SPCA chapter has a free Feral Fix program, so it doesn't cost me anything to get them the basic treatments, tho I do donate.

Otherwise, I sort of watch over my regular bunch, feed them and keep any eye on their well-being.  

Just sayin, ya know.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 10, 2011)

Myself and a few others plan to put some food out, but I think most will be caught and carted away.
Sean


----------



## Flying Crane (Mar 10, 2011)

Touch Of Death said:


> Myself and a few others plan to put some food out, but I think most will be caught and carted away.
> Sean


 

well, they only get caught and carted away if someone makes a decision to do so.  I'd suggest contacting your local SPCA chapter and see what options might exist.  If they are social it might be possible to get them into an adoption program.  If they are truly feral and cannot be handled (as are most of those in my colony - I inherited the colony when I bought the house two years ago and moved into the neighborhood) then they cannot be adopted.  But if you can get them spay/neutered and prevent more kittens and get the basic shots, they can be healthy and the problem doesn't grow any bigger.

just a thought.


----------



## granfire (Mar 10, 2011)

One more thought:
If you can get them round up there might be takers in the farming communities.
I have heard of several people who had problems locating a cat to pull barn chores as many rescues and shelters don't adopt out to farms anymore.


----------



## Sukerkin (Mar 10, 2011)

A shotgun is a relatively cheap and very effective solution to a cat infestation.

Cats are nearly a proof of the existence of God as they clearly prove the existence of the cloud of noxious evil that is the Devil.

As you might guess, I hold cats in the same 'high' esteem that I usually reserve for brainless right-wingers {the ones that are not millionaires and are thus actively working to decimate their own social strata}.  In fact, if I was a betting man, I would swear that working class Conservative voters were controlled by cats :lol:.


----------



## Flying Crane (Mar 10, 2011)

Sukerkin said:


> A shotgun is a relatively cheap and very effective solution to a cat infestation.
> 
> Cats are nearly a proof of the existence of God as they clearly prove the existence of the cloud of noxious evil that is the Devil.


 
It's funny, but I usually find myself having the same thoughts when it comes to other people's children...;-)

I have always liked the animals more than the people.


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 10, 2011)

Please don't kill me! 
I'm too cute to die!


----------



## girlbug2 (Mar 10, 2011)

Strong words from the Suke.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 10, 2011)

Sukerkin said:


> A shotgun is a relatively cheap and very effective solution to a cat infestation.
> 
> Cats are nearly a proof of the existence of God as they clearly prove the existence of the cloud of noxious evil that is the Devil.
> 
> .


It doesn't help that my cat's name is Lucrezia Borgia.... Evil.:uhyeah:


----------



## Blade96 (Mar 12, 2011)

The three cats we had staying at our house, Zoey my bro's cat, and her son Puss and daughter Princess - found a little hole under the couch. They squirm til they got it big enough to crawl up in under and sleep there. Little buggers.  Now the bottom of the couch is hanging off underneath, and to this day Princess like to sleep in their at times and the couch looks like its pregnant  but so what. The cat is a living being who gives us more than a decade of love purrs and friendship. A couch doesn't give you anything. It doesnt love you. In the end, its just a couch. 

Its not hard toget a new keyboard or get yours fixed.


----------



## Sukerkin (Mar 12, 2011)

Cats don't love you either and unlike a couch are actively seeking your demise .  The only reason they don't eat you is because they are not big enough!


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 12, 2011)

Sukerkin said:


> Cats don't love you either and unlike a couch are actively seeking your demise .  The only reason they don't eat you is because they are not big enough!


How do cats express affection? They hurt you.
How do cats tell you they are upset? They hurt you.
How do cats tell you they love you? They hurt you.
How do cats tell you they hate you? They hurt you.
How do cats express joy? They hurt you.
And the list goes on.
Sean


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 12, 2011)

From the American Psychiatrist Association... so it must be true.


----------



## Blade96 (Mar 12, 2011)

Sukerkin said:


> Cats don't love you either and unlike a couch are actively seeking your demise .  The only reason they don't eat you is because they are not big enough!



Hahah! You made me laugh, thanks.


----------



## granfire (Mar 12, 2011)

http://www.simonscat.com/catmando.html


----------

